# gutes JTree Tutorial



## clemson (31. Jan 2005)

hallo!

ich muss mich gerade für ein projekt mit JTree beschäftigen.

ich muss während der laufzeit den JTree akualisieren, ...

jetzt wäre es fein, wenn ihr mir ein gutes JTree Tutorial empfehlen könntet - wenn möglich auf deutsch - welches die aktualisierung des jtrees ( neue elemente hinzufügen, element löschen) gut beschreibt.


----------



## DesertFox (31. Jan 2005)

die gute alte API, das Sun tut oder die Erklärungen aus Onlinebooks, zu denen man sich weitere Funktionen aus der API beibringen kann (man muss ja nur die Struktur verstehen, wie diese Komponente Funktioniert, dann ists leicht, sich zusätzliche Funktionen anzulesen)


----------

